# Advice needed on use of wall liner with Thibaut & Schumacher papers



## AbodeCouture (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, but have been hanging paper and commercial vinyls for the last 12 years. I have a client in an Alfred Kahn designed house over 100 years old who has selected Thibaut Seagreens T5777 wallpaper & and Schumacher 200411 wallpaper for two large sitting rooms in the house. Most walls are plaster, with some remodelled areas being drywall. Neither of these new papers is vinyl coated or non-woven. I have called both companies and neither recommends using wall liner. Both companies recommend using heavy duty clear paste.

The rooms were papered at least 10 years ago in English *paper* paper and are now exhibiting discoloration at the seams which she hates. The paper was hung directly onto the plaster/drywall, no liner used.

Would those of you experienced in this situation, advise applying a liner paper to the walls before hanging the paper? Will that solve the seam discoloration problem? What about wall shifting down the road as old houses do---will the liner wrinkle and tear like wallpaper only does? Which paste would you use?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

More knowledge needed to determine why old Brit Pulp discolored at seams. Too many variables to say liner would have prevented seam staining. In some instances, yes it would have, in other instances, no.

For the Thibaut and FSC papers, I would:



Be positive all past residual paste is removed from walls
Smooth walls to be baby butt smooth
If raw plaster, I would prime/seal with any number of TOP quality 100% acrylic primer/sealers OR a *saturating * coat of Draw-tite or Gardz
Apply coat of my favorite Wallpaper Prep Coat (by Swing of Montreal)
Hang paper with a known non staining pre-mixed clear paste - my choice is Roman 838. Roman 880 has been known in the past to have staining issues on certain papers especially if over thinned. 
 Be sure all paste is cleaned off surface of paper and trim

I notice that the Thibaut is prolly an Anna French design. I've seen some Anna French directions recommend a liner. Read the instructions before committing to using or not using a liner. I always advise HO to follow mfr instructions. 

Seam staining could be a simple case of not cleaning paper after installation, also many seams darken with age just from the collection of dirt and dust in them. And there are papers whose construction is such that a liner would have disallowed the oils in the paste from weeping quickly into the edges at the seams.


----------



## AbodeCouture (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks, daArch. 
Can you tell me what your favorite wall liner is?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Cavalier wall liner, Ed and Greta are great people. When I order a case of their heavy duty blankstock, it's on my doorstep within three days. 

www.wallliner.com

I most often use the heavy duty blankstock
http://wallliner.com/wallliner.html

but if you need bridging liner, they have that. I have used their colored liner and did not like it. 

I don't mind if you tell them Bill Archibald recommended them. No, I won't get any kick back and couldn't get any better service.


----------



## AbodeCouture (Aug 23, 2014)

Can you tell me what it was about the colored liner that you didn't like? I had seen this online after a job that used dark navy background wallpaper.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

It was very thin so that it became like wet toilet paper to hang and when dried, if any seams were slightly wired, they were not nearly as easy to sand smooth as the regular blankstock. Also, it wasn't as absorbent as the BS. It took me a lot longer to install than regular BS. 

My seams generally stay tight anyway, and with liner, seam creep will be reduced even more. 

Therefore,I found the aggravation of the colored liner was not warranted.


----------



## AbodeCouture (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the help!


----------

